# Accessible Means of Egress and Travel Distance



## steveray (Apr 7, 2016)

In new construction, do you hold AMOE to the same requirements (as it pertains to travel distance) as MOE? For example, new building requires 2 MOE, 2 must be accessible. CPET not an issue, but one of the AMOE is 450' away....Regular MOE is within travel distance requirements....


----------



## RLGA (Apr 7, 2016)

Not every exit must be within the required travel distance from each space.  If two or more exits are required, only one is required to be within the maximum travel distance--not all of them.  I would say the same would apply to an AMOE.


----------



## steveray (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Ron...Let me rephrase. I have areas in the building that exceed TD for any AMOE but not for "regular"....


----------



## RLGA (Apr 7, 2016)

So, what you're saying is that not all of your exits are considered AMOE, correct? If so, what is preventing a closer exit from being considered an AMOE?


----------



## steveray (Apr 8, 2016)

430,000 ft warehouse, doors every 100ft 460' X 920' building. 920' side has no AMOE (loading docks) +/- 5' elevation drop. From the center of that wall it is 460' to any AMOE. Not that it would be that difficult to do an exterior area for assisted rescue, but none are proposed...


----------



## kilitact (Apr 8, 2016)

At a minimum an exterior area for rescue assisted is required.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 8, 2016)

Are there other means of egress doors along the 920-foot side with the loading docks? If not, then how does any occupant at that point have an exit within the maximum travel distance? If there are doors with stairs, can the door closest to the mid-point of the wall incorporate an exterior area for assisted rescue as kilitact suggested?


----------



## steveray (Apr 8, 2016)

> Are there other means of egress doors along the 920-foot side with the loading docks? If not' date=' then how does any occupant at that point have an exit within the maximum travel distance? If there are doors with stairs, can the door closest to the mid-point of the wall incorporate an exterior area for assisted rescue as kilitact suggested?[/quote']Yep...every 100'...I am on board with kilitact. Just the designer is not....Double checking myself as I keep hoping the designers know better than I.


----------



## RANDOM (May 4, 2016)

I am trying to determine the exact requirements to comply with the MOE for an industrial building. The 80.000 sf, two level building is made of tilt up concrete panels and has a sprinkler system. It's main use is to store ion lithium batteries racks -which I know for sure might burn up if there is a "thermal runway"- and therefore the building should be considered H use (hazardous).

What would you say is the correct process to determine a building's MOE?

1)Determine USE
2)Determine construction type
3)Determine Occupancy Load Factor

What other issues should I consider to determine the right MOE?

I appreciate any feedback.

p.s. I searched for industrial building codes forum but could not find one, I am not sure if this post belongs here.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 5, 2016)

Google - Free online building codes -

Click international Codes

Under the Building Codes, a link is provided for the 2009 Commentary.... This is an excerpt of what the commentary states.
(Although in most jurisdictions the commentary is not "the code", it does provide incite or guidance on how a building official may interpret the code.)

While there are no disbursement requirements specific to accessible means of egress or* travel distance limitations* where there is no area of refuge requirement (see Sections 1007.3, 1007.4 and 1007.6), the code requires exits to be distinct and independent (Section 1021.1). Therefore, if a stairway and elevator being used for accessible means of egress were adjacent to each other, this would only count as one accessible means of egress. 

An accessible means of egress is required to provide a continuous path of travel to a public way. This principle is consistent with the general requirements for all means of egress, as reflected in Section 1003.1 and in the definition of "Means of egress" in Section 1002. This section also emphasizes the intent that accessible means of egress must be available to a person with a mobility impairment, such as a person in a wheelchair. Some mobility impairments do not allow for self-evacuation along a stairway; therefore, utilization of the exit and exit discharge may require assistance. The safety and fire evacuation plans (see IFC Section 404) require planning for all occupants of a building. This assistance is typically with the fire department or other trained personnel, either along the exit stairways or in buildings five stories or taller, with the elevator system or a combination of both (see commentary, Section 1007.2.1). It is required that accessible routes, areas of refuge and exterior areas of rescue assistance are indicated on these plans. These plans must be approved by the local fire official and reviewed annually.


----------



## RANDOM (May 6, 2016)

I got the CBC on PDF and though it is very thorough, unfortunately it lacks drawings.

Regarding MOE these two tables are fundamental:

1014.3 COMMON PATH OF EGRESS TRAVEL
1016.2 EXIT ACCESS TRAVEL DISTANCE


----------



## steveray (May 6, 2016)

*1007.1 Accessible means of egress required. *

Accessible means of egress shall comply with this section. Accessible spaces shall be provided with not less than one accessible means of egress. Where more than one means of egress is required by Section 1014.1 or 1018.1 from any accessible space, each accessible portion of the space shall be served by not less than two accessible means of egress.

My position, and Ron's I believe, is that if you exceed travel distance, you need more exiting. And when you need that second exit, it needs to be accessible. In a large single level building this becomes problematic, but not really difficult.


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2016)

Fernando_AR said:


> I got the CBC on PDF and though it is very thorough, unfortunately it lacks drawings.



You can always go here:

http://www.bsc.ca.gov/Home/Current2013Codes.aspx


----------



## Examiner (May 10, 2016)

Yes, one exit has to be within the required travel distance.  If the building is extra wide or long then yes more exits would be needed because you have to reach at least one from a remote point in the building to an EXIT.  If travel distance is 200-ft to an EXIT; then in a straight line another exit would be needed if the line was 201-ft long.  Travel distance of course is not always in a straight line to reach an exit.


----------



## RANDOM (May 11, 2016)

mark handler said:


> You can always go here:
> 
> http://www.bsc.ca.gov/Home/Current2013Codes.aspx



Thanks. I began using this one too. http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2012/icod_ibc_2012_10_sec001.htm


----------



## mark handler (May 11, 2016)

Fernando_AR said:


> Thanks. I began using this one too. http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2012/icod_ibc_2012_10_sec001.htm


Not CA code....


----------

